# Graphic Contest #30 VOTING



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry it's a bit late 

Original:









Entry 1









Entry 2









Entry 3









Entry 4









Entry 5


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I vote number four because its cute & funny :lol: .


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

When is voting up? Either way, looks like Entry 5 is the winner so far. It's good.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

I voted #5 because it's so cute and heart warming. Number four would have been my second pick!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

They're all lovely but I think 5 seemed the most proffesional.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Meaghan1216 said:


> When is voting up? Either way, looks like Entry 5 is the winner so far. It's good.


Votes normally last a week, though it is not posted in this thread. Since this has been going for over two weeks, we are past time to declare a winner. Congrats, Dawn!!


----------

